
Pioneer Edition FreedomBox Home Server Launched - walterbell
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/04/22/pioneer-freedombox-home-server-olimex-a20-olinuxino-lime2-board/
======
brian_herman__
How is this different from running a raspberry pi?

~~~
duskwuff
And what is its purpose? Judging from the screenshot, its purpose seems to be
to run a random assortment of open-source software packages, many of which
overlap with each other, and many of which don't make sense to run inside a
home network.

~~~
woodandsteel
The purpose is to allow anyone to run their own web server, for purposes of
web decentralization.

The advantage over a raspberry pi is it comes preconfigured so you don't have
to be a computer geek to set it up

[https://www.freedomboxfoundation.org/](https://www.freedomboxfoundation.org/)

~~~
duskwuff
That doesn't give you "decentralization", though. It gives you a bunch of
people running web applications on their home networks. Not the same thing.

